# L1 Adjusting the P-stat



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I have been getting very watery crema and what I consider to be espresso too hot.

So after looking into this Reiss recommends turning the p-Stat down which I have and I think it has improved, but I have to leave it till the morning else I won't sleep

So what I think is a basic question, but it may not be a simple answer because the machine gauge is not accurate enough... What do other users have the pressure cycle set to approximately?

Mine is dipping to just below 1 bar and them cycling up to 1.1/1.2 bar

Is that about normal?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Can check tmz if that's a help .

just as an interest what's your dose ?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

15/16g in stock basket. I tried 18g VST today and gave up.

Want to sort the issue before adding another variable


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Didn't we cover this here before?

I'm sure there has been a thread on duty cycles etc...


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

ON. 1.1 bar

OFF 1.3 bar

hope this helps.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

MarkyP said:


> Didn't we cover this here before?
> 
> I'm sure there has been a thread on duty cycles etc...


I searched and looked by to 2013 and found nowt

If you can point me in the right direction I would appreciate it


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Sorry I'm on tapatalk so can't copy the link to it but if you search, in the lever forum for

l1 Queery

That's the thread, started by dfk41, that I was on about.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Mine's still in the original config from the first batches

on 1.2

off 1.4

I always toggle the steam wand then wait so it hits 1.4 pulling a shot, currently dosing 19.0g


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

IIRC the setting correlates to the ambient temperature in the room the L1 is.


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

our house temp is up and down like a tarts knickers. No money for gas since buying the L1


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Taken from the L1 blog, the following settings are recommended for various ambient temperatures:

15C(59F) 1.5

17C(63F) 1.4

20C(68F) 1.3

24C(75F) 1.2

27C(81F) 1.1

The number is the maximum the guage will read (there always a slight over-run after the heating elements turns off). Mine tops out at just under 1.3.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm currently dosing 17g

i found to bring things under control and archive a good place to tweak from was not to concern myself so much on the time of the extraction.


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

I think the pour from a standard L1 is always going to be less viscous than a pump machine. I remember Reiss posting something along the lines of _ if you want thick and gloomy, buy a pump machine. However now the L1P is here, which does appear to do thick and gloomy. The upcoming upgrade kit for the L1 I imagine will also achieve this.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

NickR said:


> I think the pour from a standard L1 is always going to be less viscous than a pump machine. I remember Reiss posting something along the lines of _ if you want thick and gloomy, buy a pump machine. However now the L1P is here, which does appear to do thick and gloomy. The upcoming upgrade kit for the L1 I imagine will also achieve this.


I am interested and tempted by the upgrade kit , but at the moment I am quite happy with the results.

perhaps they will be around in the next year and available for side by side comparison at the proposed lever rave day (@coffeechap)


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

Ive got my name down for one... If just to try!


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

There's mention a potential lower cost enhancement for plumb only machines, although being a darker roast drinker normally the standard version is probably perfect for me anyway!


----------

